# Changing jobs after ACS assessment



## tue2017 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello guys, I want to clarify some doubts regarding my ACS assessment.
I received a positive assessment as a software engineer 261313 in April. I have now moved to another country and working for a new employer as a Senior Software Engineer. Do i have to get my skills re assessed by ACS? or is it okay to just update my EOI with the new job details? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tue2017 said:


> Hello guys, I want to clarify some doubts regarding my ACS assessment.
> I received a positive assessment as a software engineer 261313 in April. I have now moved to another country and working for a new employer as a Senior Software Engineer. Do i have to get my skills re assessed by ACS? or is it okay to just update my EOI with the new job details? Thanks


Go through this thread carefully on the ACS assessment 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...02-my-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey.html

All your questions will be answered 

Cheers


----------



## tue2017 (Sep 9, 2017)

tue2017 said:


> Hello guys, I want to clarify some doubts regarding my ACS assessment.
> I received a positive assessment as a software engineer 261313 in April. I have now moved to another country and working for a new employer as a Senior Software Engineer. Do i have to get my skills re assessed by ACS? or is it okay to just update my EOI with the new job details and also claim it to be skilled since its in the same profession? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tue2017 said:


> tue2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys, I want to clarify some doubts regarding my ACS assessment.
> ...


----------



## tue2017 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply. May I ask why is the ACS assessment valid for two years then, whats the point when you have to get yourself reassessed upon changing employers. when in reality, a person circumstance is likely to change during this time frame of two years.


----------

